# [Umfrage]Kartenspiele - Regeln erzwingen?



## zd (3. Sep 2004)

hi,

ich brauch mal eure meinung:
wir sind in der planungsphase für ein projekt, in dem man online appletkartenspiele spielen kann.

wir sind am diskutieren darüber, ob die regeln vom computer erzwungen werden sollen, oder ob man beschummeln darf, und
die gegenspieler müssen eben aufpassen.
ein beispiel: es wird maumau gespielt: es liegt eine herz 10. ein spieler legt eine caro 9 darauf.
jetzt haben wir 2 möglichkeiten:
entweder wertet der server direkt den zug aus, und sagt, dass das nicht geht, gibt dem spieler die 9 zurück, und wartet darauf, 
dass er einen gültigen zug macht.
zweite möglichkeit wäre, dass der server den zug annimmt, und der nächste spieler ist an der reihe.
wenn die gegenspieler aufgepasst haben, können sie einspruch erheben, und den zug rückgänig machen.

eure meinnung ist gefragt, was würde euch besser gefallen? (wenn möglich mit kurzer begründung  )

danke


----------



## Heiko (3. Sep 2004)

Ich stimme für beides, aber das sollte auswählbar sein, so dass es für alle Spieler in Ordnung geht.

Wenn nicht auswählbar, dann soll der Computer die Regeln erzwingen.


----------



## Beni (3. Sep 2004)

Ich schliesse mit Heiko an. Das wär mal was neues, ich hab bis jetzt wenige PC-Spiele gesehen bei denen mal schummeln kann


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich stimme für beides, aber das sollte auswählbar sein, so dass es für alle Spieler in Ordnung geht.
> 
> Wenn nicht auswählbar, dann soll der Computer die Regeln erzwingen.


dito


----------



## Grizzly (3. Sep 2004)

Das mit dem Schummeln ist mal ein interessantes Feature. Ich kenne das bisher nur von Ego Shootern & Co.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (4. Sep 2004)

Bei einem Spiel wie Mau-Mau würde ich das Schummeln definitiv nicht zulassen, da es nicht in den Regeln des Spiels vorgesehen ist.

Gehört das Schummeln allerdings zu den Regeln des Spiels (ich glaube z. B. beim Spiel Fingerkloppe war das so), sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## zd (4. Sep 2004)

ok, vielen dank für eure meinung.
wir werden es vermutlich ohne schummeln machen.
beides wäre etwas viel aufwand


----------

